
Slate Is Changing Its Approach to Design: Here’s How, and Why - hxm
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_works/2016/12/18/slate_is_changing_its_approach_to_design_here_s_how_and_why.html
======
hxm
My knowledge of web design is rudimentary. Will someone explain/summarize how
this presentation (similar to some New York Times pieces) is made. Thanks.

